# Suche einen 120Hz Monitor ohne 3D!



## Berakestor (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 
Wollte eig. gerade den Asus VG278HE bestellen, aber dann habe ich bemerkt das 3D mit diesem Monitor mit meiner R9 280X nicht möglich ist. Amd hat zwar eine Liste hochgeladen mit allen Bildschirmen die HD3D unterstützen, aber da ist echt nichts tolles drauf:/
Da ich meine R9 erst vor 3 Monaten neu gekauft habe, werde ich mir erstmal keine neue VGA holen. 

Ich will auf die 120Hz echt nicht gerne verzichten, aus diesem Grund suche ich einen der ohne 3D 120 Hertz darstellen kann. Er sollte am besten 27Zoll haben und eine möglichts geringe Reaktionszeit. Der Asus lag bei 380€ da 3D nun wegfällt möchte ich am liebsten nur um die 300€ ausgeben. Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir einen guten empfehlen, weil ich bin kaum auf welche gestoßen, die auch in 2D Modus 120Hz anzeigen. 

Danke für eure Hilfe 
Lg


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2013)

So weit ich weiß nutzen die 3D-Monitore an sich idR auch in 2D die 120 Hz ^^ es ist ja auch nicht so, dass wirklich die Monitore 3D "haben", sondern die 120Hz sind lediglich nötig, damit MIT der Nvidia 3D-Brille dann pro Auge 60Hz möglich ist, was ja wiederum die normale Frequenz für Monitore ist. Und bei den Kundenmeinungen solltest Du an sich auch sehen, dass da einige Leute sagen, dass man die 120Hz merkt - und zwar ohne 3D.


 Ansonsten ist das hier http://geizhals.at/de/benq-xl2411t-9h-l9slb-qbe-9h-l9slb-dbe-a859887.html der billigste Monitor mit 120Hz. Der nächstteurere kostet 320€:  http://geizhals.at/de/iiyama-prolite-g2773hs-a766344.html

 bzw. der Benq hat im 2D-Modus 144Hz, der Iyama hat offiziell KEIN 3D und wäre auch 27 Zoll groß


----------



## Berakestor (11. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß nutzen die 3D-Monitore an sich idR auch in 2D die 120 Hz ^^  es ist ja auch nicht so, dass wirklich die Monitore 3D "haben", sondern die 120Hz sind lediglich nötig, damit MIT der Nvidia 3D-Brille dann pro Auge 60Hz möglich ist, was ja wiederum die normale Frequenz für Monitore ist. Und bei den Kundenmeinungen solltest Du an sich auch sehen, dass da einige Leute sagen, dass man die 120Hz merkt - und zwar ohne 3D.


 
Aber da ich sparen möchte, hätte ich gerne einen mit 120Hz ohne die 3D Funktion


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2013)

Berakestor schrieb:


> Aber da ich sparen möchte, hätte ich gerne einen mit 120Hz ohne die 3D Funktion



Das 3D kostet aber quasi nix extra, das ist der Punkt. Da müssen nur Kleinigkeiten passen, damit 3D geht   ich hab Dir oben auch 2 gepostet, der eine hat 27 Zoll und offiziell kein 3D


----------



## Berakestor (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja, die beiden oberen Bildschirme gafallen mir nicht. Weist du ob ich mit meiner R9 280X mit HD3D auf dem Asus VG278HE ein 3D Bild zustande kriege? Link: Asus VG278HE 68,58 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Und warum sind die darunter stehenden Modelle günstiger, wie der AH und der QE obwohl da sogar noch 3D Brillen bei sind? Sorry steige da aber nicht ganz durch., :/


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, welche anderen Monitore du genau meinst, da Dir sicher andere Produkte zusätzlich angezeigt werden als mir (das macht Amazon ja personalisiert), aber allgemein können Preise völlig verschiedene Gründe haben. Die billigeren Monitor sind vlt einfach nur "schlechter", vlt. sind die gleichgut und können trotzdem billiger herstellt werden, vlt. sind die auch billiger weil es eine Aktion inkl. Brillen ist, vlt sind die auch billiger weil die anderen einfach nur vor einigen Monaten eingekauft wurden, als die noch teurer waren... 

 und wegen 3D und AMD kann ich Dir da leider nix sagen. Kenne auch kaum einen, der in 3D spielt


----------



## Berakestor (12. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, welche anderen Monitore du genau meinst, da Dir sicher andere Produkte zusätzlich angezeigt werden als mir (das macht Amazon ja personalisiert), aber allgemein können Preise völlig verschiedene Gründe haben. Die billigeren Monitor sind vlt einfach nur "schlechter", vlt. sind die gleichgut und können trotzdem billiger herstellt werden, vlt. sind die auch billiger weil es eine Aktion inkl. Brillen ist, vlt sind die auch billiger weil die anderen einfach nur vor einigen Monaten eingekauft wurden, als die noch teurer waren...
> 
> und wegen 3D und AMD kann ich Dir da leider nix sagen. Kenne auch kaum einen, der in 3D spielt



Ich habe einfach mal direkt bei Asus angerufen und gefragt ob der "Asus VG278HE" mit dem HD3D von Ati klar kommt, der Support Mitarbeiter wusste es auch nicht und hat für mich direkt bei einen Entwickler in der Produktion angerufen. Hiebei kam heraus das der Asus VG278HE KEIN HD3D Signal unterstützt. Mir wurde aber der Asus VG27AH empfohlen da dieser HD3D unterstützt. Bei diesem Gerät ist schon eine 3D Brille dabei und er ist allgemein 100€ Günstiger, aber ich spare insgesamt schon einmal ca. 150€. Leider gibt es aber zu dem Monitor nicht alt zu viele Tests und auch kein Deutsches Review im Netz:/ Ich werde mir ihn dennoch bestellen. Ich hoffe mal das der einen guten Dienst erweisen wird:


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2013)

Ist dieses HD3D vielleicht einfach "nur" das, wo dann das Bild ohne Brille seltsam aussieht und mit Brille 3D-artig? Das könnte dann natürlich problemlos klappen. Kannst ja mal berichten.


----------



## Berakestor (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich weis es nicht, ich habe gar keine Ahnung von der gesamten 3D und Bildschirm Technik. Ich weis nur das Nvidia, Nvidia 3D Vision 2 verwendet und am die HD3H.. Und da Nvidia den besseren Marktanteil hat, sind so gut wie alle 3D Bildschirme auf die Nvidia Technik ausgelegt. Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe ich das sogar ein kleines Glück das ich auf einen Asus Vg27AH gestoßen bin der HD3D unterstützt 

Ich werde den Bildschirm zu Weihnachten bekommen, dann werde ich entweder hier runter schreiben was ich von den Bildschirm halte oder sogar einen gesamten Test-Bericht schreiben. Da ich selber keinen gute Aussage kräftige Bewertung gefunden habe ausser Amazon rezensionen. :/ Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für deine Hilfe da dieser Thread nun geschlossen werden kann.


----------



## svd (12. Dezember 2013)

Ja, 3D ist bei AMD etwas komplizierter (naja, so viel auch nicht) anders.

Während nvidia alles schön bündelt, du also speziell "ihre" Hardware (Grafikkarte, 3D Vision Brille, 3D Vision zertifizierter Monitor) benötigst, ist das bei AMD anders.

Dort brauchst du nur einen 3D Bildschirm, der seine eigene (oder kompatible) Brille mitbringt (PC Monitore gibt's vergleichsweise wenig, dafür eine Unmenge an 3D TV Geräten), eine AMD Grafikkarte (ab der 5000er Generation) und die kostenpflichtige "Tridef" Software.

Falls du nicht daraufd vergisst, bin ich aber gespannt auf deine Meinung zu HD3D. Davon liest du idR weniger im Netz.


----------

